# Exit affairs... how long do they last?



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,
My husband left me for another woman 8 weeks ago.. I use that term loosely she's (almost)18. I'm 32 and left with a 12 week old girl, and 23 month old boy. He won't talk to me and pretends I don't exist. He still didn't admit to it, tells me they just 'chill and play music'. From what I gather this has been going on for about 10 months. My question is: how long do exit affairs last? I don't want him back as this whole thing is beyond repulsing, but I just want to know how long he will act like a complete ******* for. He obviously thinks he's in love with her, and judging by my fb, msp, twitter research she's been after him in a very dedicated manner for quite some time. She claims that her new love (doesn't name him) is 'identical to her in every way and they will be inseparable'. What is a typical lifespan of an exit affair. Will he ever apologize? Any thoughts?


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

That question can't be answered by an outsider. Only the two of them can determine that. 
I would tell you this not to upset you but you can't compete with her because She'S new and fresh with less baggage. 
If you don't want him try to let go and move on, the likelihood of you moving on without being bitter toward him will make him miss you and wonder about you are GREAT!!

GOOD LUCK..


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My ex married one of his mistresses. He now cheats on her. Go figure. I could care less though. I'd rather not waste my thoughts on them. I moved on a long time ago. I started dating 3 months after our divorce. Our divorce went rather quickly, which doesn't happen often. 

I didn't ask for much and we shared lawyers to keep the cost down.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I know I can't compete. This has been going on for about 11 months from what I gather. What hurts is that she shared our intimate details with her, and then she turned around and posted cruel things about me.... We have to be separated for a year, as in Australia that's the law. We went to mediation already but did not finish everything. When the mediator asked him wanted from it, he said he wanted to get the papers signed and move on with his life. That is so hurtful, as I always thought that we were doing that. I guess I'm just a piece of garbage to be discarded. That's why I want this affair to be over.... I just want to move on, and having her flaunted in front of me cuts me up inside. If he wants to date, fine... just not her. I'm not interested in dating. I have little babies to take care of and love. Since he's too busy for them, I will give them all the time in the world.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

He will probably be a dicc and a pain to you forever and unfortunatly because of your children you will be dealing with him for a long time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly8 (May 1, 2012)

I cried when I read your post becuase the same thing has just happened to me. My boyfriend of nine years left me for my best friend whom I worked with. Not only did I have to walk out on my job but I lost my friends, and most importanly the love of my life.
Like you I thought things were going along fine. I found out by reading a text message that came up on her phone while we were at work. Of course he denied his affair and claimed that "they are only friends." But the thing is we have joint accounts and I could, and still do see what they had been doing together. Like you I feel like their relationship is flaunted in front of me. They even posted it on facebook! I feel like yourself that I am a worthless peice of garbage discarded. Never in my life have I felt so humiliated and ugly.
But after all this I feel like I am just waiting untill their fling has ended. Then maybe we could have a chance to work things out, because I still love him. Its been five agonising months and hope everyday it will end. Will it? Can't he see that she was jealous of what we had and wanted it for herself? She did everything in her power to ruin me all the while being my friend to my face. I never knew people could be so evil. I am reading more about "exit affairs" and think this is what happened to me. Does anyone have any thoughts or experiences of these?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh boy, excuse me for being a little giddy but this is something I know all to well and can give you very positive information about. BTW my wife also left me for an exit affair with a loser friend that chased her all through our marriage (frekkin b*stard) but I got the upper hand in the end knowing exactly how this was going to go down.

The short answer you're looking for is about 2-4 yrs, maybe less if you can approach him with some gentle interrigative tactics and let him know that you knew all along and how you're happy he's with the love of his life and a far better woman. This is more of that "act as if" philosophy at work, but at the same time by disqualifying yourself and chocking it up as "not meant to be..... whatever it's no big deal". You take away his defences by reassuring him you don't want him (in a nice way) and he'll wonder why. 

When I confronted my wife I got her to admit it twice, but I could only pull about 50% of the truth before she started to shut down and I had to switch to a happier lighter subject. I got my answer andlet her know I was happy for her and it's no big deal she's with the OM. Secretely, I was laughing at their pathetic relationship because I know statistically they have a greater chance of both being hit by lightning.

The reason these relationships fail or end badly is because of #1 they can't ever truely tust each other. How can she start a family with him when he's abandoned you and his babies, but also they are both cheaters and liars. #2 They said "I love you" long before they every deserved to hear those words and by qualifying her as the greatest thing ever before he's had a chance to know her... he kind of shot ignited th fuse on a stick of dynamite there. Honestly, 10 months isn't even long enough to know someone..... they probably haven't even had a chance to have a serious fight and grow closer yet. No, they're still in the honeymoon phase and will be for about another year or so. #3 Their relationship is loosely based on sex and fleeing from all responsibilities. You probably already know this one but it's important to point out that.... duh, she's 18 and willing to learn but an emotional idiot that knows nothing about life yet. She's just getting her kicks while she can. #4 and my possible favorite.... Ok, she's 18 and he's how old???? What makes you think their relationship will last when she grows full of herself and sees him as a creepy old man and her as a 18 year old who can get with anyone she pleass.

I also have to point out the importance of rejecting him while he is rejecting you. He will do anything he can to fight for her because he knows she is more likely to leave him than you are. The percieved threat with you is lower because he thinks you'll one day take him back or give him another chance do to te kids. Once you reject him he will find interest in you, but once you reassure him he'll drop you like a sack of garbage to chase after her. It's going to take a lot of effort but you really need to take a strong stance to avoid him, ignore him, and make it clear you've forgotten him. You'll have another chance to start over in a few years when this OW doesn't work out and he's been used and tossed aside many times.... you may not want to see him now but you never know what will be in 5-10yrs.

And don't worry about thet b*tch flaunting her relationship in front of you. She is just jealous because you have more of a history and did everything with him first. You wanna mess with her head a little.... act like you could care less, agree with your husband (and ignore him/don't chase him), and then treat her with kindness.... all the while knowing her days are numbered and there's nothing she can do to save their relationship once the honeymoon is over and the real issues of trust, comfort, boundaries, and deeper commitment come into play. Like it or not she may have won the battle but the war is not over.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Honeystly said:


> He won't talk to me and pretends I don't exist. He still didn't admit to it, tells me they just 'chill and play music'.


First you say he doesn't talk to you then you say he tells you they just chill and play music. Which is it?



Honeystly said:


> My question is: how long do exit affairs last? I don't want him back as this whole thing is beyond repulsing, but I just want to know how long he will act like a complete ******* for.


Why do you care how long it will last if you don't want him back?

Also what do you mean by "exit affair"? I'd think most affairs usually signify the end of whatever relationship immediately preceeded them..



Honeystly said:


> Will he ever apologize? Any thoughts?


Why do you even care if he apologizes? Your life with him as you know it is over. You've got young kids to take care of who need you. You're repulsed by his actions.. and you want to know if he's going to say he's "sorry"?


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Sharkeey, by saying he doesn't talk to me, I mean he never picks up the phone when I call, nor answer when I text. When we see each other about the kids, he lies.... although lately he stopped denying it.

I care how long it takes because this relationship is just a horrible reminder of the demise of a dream. What I mean of an exit affair is that it is an affair or an excuse to get out of the marriage. That's what the term apparently is. Other affairs don't necessarily mean the end, hence the reconciliation forum. 

Yeah, I do wonder if he'll say he's sorry. That's the least he could farking do. He's such a d*ck. I really am beginning to hate him for the way he keeps treating me. Zero remorse.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Honeystly said:


> Sharkeey, by saying he doesn't talk to me, I mean *he never picks up the phone when I call, nor answer when I text.* When we see each other about the kids, he lies.... although lately he stopped denying it.


So stop calling him and texting him. 

When he lies to you about the kids, call him out on his bullsh*t. "X, you and I both know the truth is that ABC."

You have got to stop worrying about this guy. He is a d*uchebag of the highest order. He walked out on you & your kids to go shack up with a teenager. Do you really want that guy back? Really? 

File for a court custodial order & child support AT MINIMUM. 

What are you waiting for?


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Honeystly said:


> Sharkeey, by saying he doesn't talk to me, I mean he never picks up the phone when I call, nor answer when I text. When we see each other about the kids, he lies.... although lately he stopped denying it.
> 
> I care how long it takes because this relationship is just a horrible reminder of the demise of a dream. What I mean of an exit affair is that it is an affair or an excuse to get out of the marriage. That's what the term apparently is. Other affairs don't necessarily mean the end, hence the reconciliation forum.
> 
> Yeah, I do wonder if he'll say he's sorry. That's the least he could farking do. He's such a d*ck. I really am beginning to hate him for the way he keeps treating me. Zero remorse.


You're waiting around for him. 

Not good.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I guess the real question is...what kind of man leaves his wife with a 12 week old daughter, and for an 18 year old girl, even if there was no other woman, it's cruel what he did, and to pretend you don't exist. Oh, I'd pretend I didn't exist, go straight for divorce, do a big 180.

don't wait for him to change.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Honeystly said:


> Hi everyone,
> My husband left me for another woman 8 weeks ago.. I use that term loosely she's (almost)18. I'm 32 and left with a 12 week old girl, and 23 month old boy. He won't talk to me and pretends I don't exist. He still didn't admit to it, tells me they just 'chill and play music'. From what I gather this has been going on for about 10 months. My question is: how long do exit affairs last? I don't want him back as this whole thing is beyond repulsing, but I just want to know how long he will act like a complete ******* for. He obviously thinks he's in love with her, and judging by my fb, msp, twitter research she's been after him in a very dedicated manner for quite some time. She claims that her new love (doesn't name him) is 'identical to her in every way and they will be inseparable'. What is a typical lifespan of an exit affair. Will he ever apologize? Any thoughts?


What does it matter?

Get a lawyer and nail the loser for as much support as you can.
Hopefully enough to have him living at his girlfriends until she grows tired of her "soulmate" sucking down her money and kicks his ass out.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Let me give this thread some insight.

I left a long term relationship for my mistress fourteen years ago.
Definitely an exit affair.

A wedding, 14 years and a child later, I`m still with that mistress.

I still see that woman I cheated on almost daily as she works for the same company as I.

She`s still under the impression that someday I`ll realize what a bad mistake I made and she`ll get me back.
She`s stated this to me in the most surreal ways.

She hasn`t had a serious relationship since I left her, she lives alone, and has nothing or no one. I believe because she still clings to the thought that my "affair" can`t possibly last.

Don`t be her.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Let me give this thread some insight.
> 
> I left a long term relationship for my mistress fourteen years ago.
> 
> She`s still under the impression that someday I`ll realize what a bad mistake I made and she`ll get me back.


Who knows, she might be smarter than you realize?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

totamm said:


> Who knows, she might be smarter than you realize?


I know, it ain't hapPening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly8 (May 1, 2012)

I care how long it takes because this relationship is just a horrible reminder of the demise of a dream. What I mean of an exit affair is that it is an affair or an excuse to get out of the marriage. That's what the term apparently is. Other affairs don't necessarily mean the end, hence the reconciliation forum. 

I know what you mean. You don't want to care but you do. Its not that easy to say "just stop ringing or txting." Its your past that you dont want to have to forget. Its your plans and dreams that you were building. How can one temptation ruin everything? How can someone that you know loved you so much just stop and why should they not be reminded of what their leaving behind? He might say sorry like in my experience, but It still wasnt enough. He is sorry that it has happened this way. But he is not sorry that it has happened. And your right affairs don't necessarily mean the end and you know in your heart you could not take him back but it would have been nice to have that option. I never got the chance to fight for him because she had already taken everything I ever cared for before I even knew. Why did he feel that we could not talk about things if he wasnt happy. Isnt that what couples do? work through problems? All I have now is Karma and the dream that my life will be better off with out him. Its easy to say, lets see how how it goes.


----------



## Kelly8 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, you know this really helps. Everything you said is exactly what is happening. It won't be easy ignoring him and not ringing or texting but your so right. Let him wonder what I'm doing, see me out having fun with my friends. I know this is the only way to move on and and I think in time I will. I'm just sad that I won't be able to share any of it with him. I won't ever stop believing that he did care for me. I don't think I can wait that long for their relationship to demise, I was hoping it would be a little sooner. I was thinking five months was a long time already. I mean they do love each other!! Everytime I go out I am in constent fear I will see them together. I don't think I am strong enough for that. And its not fair that I should have to feel this way about my ex and my best friend. I feel like my life is a movie but where is the happy ending I wonder?


----------



## Pathfinder (Jan 1, 2012)

Honeystly said:


> she's been after him in a very dedicated manner for quite some time. *She claims that her new love (doesn't name him) is 'identical to her in every way and they will be inseparable'*.


Yeah, nothing says "the man of my dreams" than a guy who will cheat on his wife and walk out on two kids. Maybe I am old fashioned or just stupid but I really don't see the appeal of getting into a relationship with someone who would walk out on their family like that. I just read some stat ( sorry I can't find the reference ) that less that 10% of relationships that started through affairs last longer than 2 years. I guess once the blood rush calms down they sit and look at each other and realize "Hey this person cheated once before so what is stopping them from doing it to me?"


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Not to mention when the affair blows up in their face they'll have to face reality that they gave up on the one person that cared about them for better or worse and ruined two relationships. They'll wake up and say "WTF did I do? I left my spouse for this idiot?!". And who can't sympothize with having a short term relationship where once the fun dies you're stuck with either an emotional idiot or a perverted jerk, and you have to make a break for it.

There is a reason I refuse to date 18 year olds anymore (I'm 24), your H will soon find out why.... Grown women have interesting things to say, know their bodies, have jobs, and humility. 18yo however, say the stupidest sh!t about annoying topics, suck at sex, depend on everybody to treat them like a princess, and think everybody wants them. No thank you! I'd rather abstain from sex than relive that horrible experience.

Here is a great article on exit affairs. I'll try to find the other one where they give the reasons why most affairs never last and and the "love birds" and doomed. 
divorce360.com | Shacking Up before Divorce


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Let me give this thread some insight.
> 
> I left a long term relationship for my mistress fourteen years ago.
> Definitely an exit affair.
> ...


You weren't married to your ex right? Did you have kids with her? How long were you together?

And I can't imagine still working together.

I know you prob didn't meant to but your post came off as really harsh. I feel sorry for your ex. How long were you still together? 

Honeystly, re: what Tacoma said -- heed what he is saying (even if it comes across as cold as ice). Your husband is gone. And even if he ever did come back, would you even want him after what he did to you? It's no small thing to walk out on your wife and tiny baby to go play house with a teenager. That is major. 

Tacoma's ex reminds me of this woman who was in a couple that were friends of my parents. Her husband walked out on her one day, after she supported him financially through school so he could get to the career he wanted. He just left, not a word said, and filed for divorce. She has never seen him again since that thappened. This was YEARS ago, I'm talking like 20 years. And she still talks to my parents. And my mother always says that she always asks them about her ex. My mom said it's the saddest thing ever. She loved her ex husband so much but never was able to move forward in her life and never dated another man again. Don't be that woman--pining over someone who didn't give two sh*ts about you.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Nsweet, thank you for your input and the article. It was very informative and brought up the interesting point how the 'next' person seems to be the opposite of the one you left. So true in my case! I would love to read the other article if you do find it. Also, if you don't mind me asking... what kind of stupid stuff do 18 year olds say about sex? I'm dying to know Need a little laughter in my day, is all.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why do you want to know what things 18 yr olds say about sex? Why do you care?

PLEASE STOP stalking that girl and him online. It is not helping you.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Jellybeans, you are much more determined than me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well someone has to be determined for you and set you on the right path because you are going about this all wrong.

You need to stop putting your focus on them and refocus to yourself and your child.

Fvck them. They aren't worth your time or pain or worries.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Honeystly said:


> Nsweet, thank you for your input and the article. It was very informative and brought up the interesting point how the 'next' person seems to be the opposite of the one you left. So true in my case! I would love to read the other article if you do find it. Also, if you don't mind me asking... what kind of stupid stuff do 18 year olds say about sex? I'm dying to know Need a little laughter in my day, is all.


The two guys I met are very different from my stbxh. That's what I am going for. There were good things about him... but I have picked things that I want in a man that my x was lacking in.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

The 19yo I had an emotional relationship with before I fell for my wife was an idiot. She hung out with 16yo's from HS and had an 18mo baby girl. Now I didn't judge her on her teenage pregnancy, I'm cool and great with kids. When my friend and I got to her house first I was shocked by all the pick she had of her in her cheerleading uniform doing splits and needles.... about an hour later she called me asking for direction to her own house on the highway she takes daily. I don't remember every conversation but I remember she got comfused A LOT and I had to constantly dumb things down and explain too many things so she could say "oh, ok". She was sexy but honestly kissing an 80lb 4'8" midget had me feeling like a pedofile.

I have platonically dated a few 18-20yo's and had a few pick ups before marriag and after divorce. I just get s sick of them! They talk about the stupidest things, have the worst taste in music, almost all of them hate daddy for telling them to act their age, and they're sexually awkward at best. I mean many of them have only been having sex since prom or shortly before and they act like they know it all but constantly seek approval and don't know how to work it No teeth PLEASE!

The worst part has to be the emotional damage from dating stupid boys. They whine and cry about being dumped or cheated on and are so codependent for bad relationships they don't appreciate the good men, they cheat and leave for bad boys who abuse them, and then try to come back. OH MY GOD I just described my wife to a T. Anyways, I run into these girls every once in a while at bars (the ones without the stamps) and give them a shot but find myself staring blankly at them when they say something stupid. And oh dear god if I let it slip that I was married.... here's comes the 21 questions and bambi flirting. IDK I'm biased and prefer older women who appreciate me more, not godaweful children with minds filled with MTV and crap.

Here's the article:
Cheating Spouses: 6 Reasons Why Their Affair Won


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> You weren't married to your ex right? Did you have kids with her? How long were you together?


Not married, no kids, lived together three years.



> And I can't imagine still working together.


It was incredibly difficult for awhile, and is still somewhat difficult for her.



> I know you prob didn't meant to but your post came off as really harsh.


I`m beginning to think that`s just my style, my apologies.



> I feel sorry for your ex.


As do I



> Don't be that woman--pining over someone who didn't give two sh*ts about you.


That was basically the message intended in my post.
Life is far too short.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Well someone has to be determined for you and set you on the right path because you are going about this all wrong.
> 
> You need to stop putting your focus on them and refocus to yourself and your child.
> 
> Fvck them. They aren't worth your time or pain or worries.


Don't judge so harshly. We've al been there at times.

But what JB is saying is the truth Honey. Biggest lesson you will ever learn in breaking codependency is that if someone is rejecting you.... don't chase them! If you have to then tell him you need a few years before you can talk to him again, and then actually go without talking to him for 6-12 months at the very least. Talking to you is a reward he does not deserve while he is rejecting you and his kids like this, and he will respect you more for staying strong. In the mean time try to get child support and some meds to keep you from feeling too anxious and depressed. Remember, you've always got us if you need to work through some issues.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

tacoma said:


> That was basically the message intended in my post.
> Life is far too short.


Amen.

Honey--you will never move forward as long as you are stuck checking up on the past. He's a ghost now. Move forward.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

I would love to simply not talk to him, but that is not an option. Our babies are so small that his visitations are short, but often. Lately he has been very nice to me.... makes me think he's up to something evil, actually. I sometimes wonder what's harder to deal with, being a cheated on spouse or a widow....at least widows don't lose the good memories


----------



## AlterEgoist (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a question: can the BS also have an exit affair? Like when BS knows there is no hope for the current marriage, and BS finds somebody?


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think so, hence the moniker BETRAYED spouse. In my opinion (just my opinion), if a spouse was betrayed they are just acting out of complete despair. It wouldn't be an exit affair. It would be an attempt at forgetting or revenge or regaining some sort of self esteem (seeing if somebody else wants them). If one was betrayed then nothing else matters anymore. Game over.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

He's attempting to keep you attached with intermittent periods of push/pull affection and criticism. This is so he can keep you as a backup option and remain in control over you, break up on his terms and so on. Need I remind you how he will fight just enough to keep you knowing he has to do more to win the OM over. See he knows she can up and leave at any moment so she will get the diamonds and you will get the crappy card.

Keep doing the 180 and pull back from him at this time. You can still be friendly but keep any talk between you short and situational for the time being. He'll try to probe into you life sometime, don't let him into your world until he deserves the invitation. Over time when he sees you as an enjoyable person to be around he'll stick around longer and make excuses to stop by. Take your time and resist all petty jealousy and controlling feeling.... for the kid's sake. Remember "you can be right or you can be happy to see him", you can't have him happy to see you when you're making him feel bad and disagreeing with his feelings about you.

Yes AlterEgoist, it's called a rebound affair and it's survival rate is about 15-20%. This is because you have't taken the time to heal before getting into another relationship. Believe me, you end up falling in love too fast and overlooking some serious problems for a few weeks or months or affection and sex. You can enjoy it if that's your thing but don't get your hopes up for anything long lasting.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

AlterEgoist another thing, if there is no hope for the marriage then there are two options for the BS
1. Be the bigger person, do the right thing, talk your feelings over and leave the marriage
2. Get your revenge and scre*w somebody. Take photos and e-mail it to the spouse. Might as well make it a real revenge, not some secret 'just for you'. That would defeat the purpose of wounding WS. 
Yet, I still don't know if it is an exit affair.... I'm not sure about exit affairs myself, hence this question on this forum.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheating is never justified! Wait until your divorced to screw someone hotter and be the bigger person who refuses to cheat.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

NSweet, that is a really amazingly insightful point that you've just made. I didn't even think of that! I think the 180 is actually impossible for me though. I just flipped out on him again. I just found out that he brought that b*tch to his intimate b-day dinner with his family a month after he left me. They all assume she's his gf. That really got me. I have to be legally married to him for another 7 months before I can file, and he's already made her 'legit' with his family! I'm simply devastated by the complete lack of humanity on his part. So whatever niceness he showed me 4 days ago is out the window. I texted him a few choice words over the last two days. We can never fight in front of the kids, so I just flip out via text. He probably sees it as a psycho jealous move, but I am simply angry. I have so much anger eating me up inside. i don't give him a chance to keep me attached, I don't think. At least not for very long. It did shock me that he was nice to me, but then OW has been away for the last 4 weeks and I think she'll be away for another 4 in England. Maybe he's getting desperate.... I will not be a choice of desperation for anybody! I don't think he'll ever find me to be an enjoyable person to be around ever again. I just don't know how to get over this anger. I want this exit affair to hit the wall, so that we can both grieve properly, rather than him having a good time and me being borderline suicidal. That's not right


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Ah! In that case.... believe it or not you did a good thing standing up for yourself after being a good gal and getting walked all over. Though you earned his respect, you can't flip out on him again if you want this 180 to work and get him to be friendly. That could very well be the reason why he's being nice to you again. You showed him you're not going to chase him and don't want him... so he's now chasing you, push/pull baby

And stop worrying about what he's doing with her, you'll just end up hurting yourself wanting what you can't have and not getting it from him. His family may take his side (because blood is thicker than water) but that doesn't mean they like her or respect his decision. You know how families talk behind backs and share secrets. 

If she's in England then he probably is pretty lonely without her, hence him calling you more. He's probably also beginning to worry about her cheating behind his back since their relationship did start with deceit, cheating, and dishonesty. Not trying to be that guy, but if you were closer friends and let him talk about her without jealousy... you could just mention her doing something in England and then reassure him she would never.... That's just me though, I love playing head games with people who try to screw me over. 

You're not the only suicidal BS.... had a close call last months and that b!tch dared me to do it. What pulled me out of it was realizing I deserve better than a cheating liar and gold digging ugly wife.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish we could hear from somebody who got betrayed like 3 years ago and see where the WS is now. Still with the OW, or brokenhearted..... Nah, he never started calling me, he just comes over to see the kids, but usually stays in another room and avoids me. Last time he hung out and even made me a coffee. That's why I was shocked. He's coming over tomorrow, I told him to take the kids and go-I don't want to see him. I don't think he'll be making me coffee again anytime soon. How long has it been for you?


----------

